# Concerto for Flute in A minor



## Vivaldi (Aug 26, 2012)

This piece is supposed to mimic the idea behind Vivaldi's Four Seasons. The clash between harmony, creativity and rationality. The strings are at war with the flute. It's my uncompleted second attempt at composing but I want you to listen to it.


__
https://soundcloud.com/user305636706%2Fzb

Thank you.


----------

